# cichlid magazine?



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

any cichlid magazine particular malawi you guys can recommended to subscribe?


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Yeah, and it's called Cichlid Magazine  (google it for a link).. It's a pretty good mag too.

~Ed


----------



## redzebra24 (Sep 28, 2005)

Cichlid News Magazine.

http://www.cichlidnewsmagazine.com/


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2008)

redzebra24 said:


> Cichlid News Magazine.
> 
> http://www.cichlidnewsmagazine.com/


That's the one


----------



## hollyfish2000 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey -- Great info. I've been getting two general aquarium mags, neither of which I liked. I just went online and subscribed to this. thanks!


----------

